# Can i disable one sim on dual sim mobile?



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,
to all of you.
I have a dual sim mobile, I want to know Is there any app by using which I can disable one sim of mobile whenever I want? Actually, I want to disable my work related sim in the night time, but still wants to use other features of the mobile as well as to use the second sim? Is it possible? then please let me know.Thank You.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

Go to setting-> Sim management and switch the work sim off or something like that (can't tell exactly unless you tell which phone you're using)


----------



## lywyre (Mar 10, 2015)

+1 to above. As far as I know, only Moto G has this feature. I am not sure of the E and other dual SIM Androids.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah moto g provides a option to make a sim active or disabled.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

lywyre said:


> +1 to above. As far as I know, only Moto G has this feature. I am not sure of the E and other dual SIM Androids.



Redmi 1s and Yureka have this feature as well


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2015)

moto e has this "sim disable" feature but you can't schedule it... app needed... I think Android 5.1 Update (yesterdays update) has this feature.. I am not sure about this..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

^ i think you might be able to activate/deactivate the sim at specific times using tasker.


----------

